# Diesel prices



## On a call

Ok...saw it yesterday. Fuel at 3.99 and most were not far behind.

That is double of what I was paying two years ago.

How much are you guys paying ?


----------



## youngdon

Prices are the same here, although I sold my diesel. Gas is 3.79


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Low end gas 3.39 diesel 3.79 yesterday!!! Filled up pickup 65.00. THIS SUCKS cost me around 30.00 just to drive out to new property. Pray the wind dont blow will have to raise prices because of it. OLE NO wind 10 to 25 mph today that beanother 10 to 20 cents a gallon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbs

Up to $3.39 in Greeley today. Blech. Greedy bastages.


----------



## knapper

I saw last night that diesel is 4.05 gal.


----------



## HowlinRed

$ 3.42 for gas in my part of VA. Don't know about diesel, just know I don't want to pay it. It is windy here today, may go up over night.


----------



## bar-d

Road diesel is 3.80 to 3.90. Closing in on hay planting time. Dyed (farm diesel) @ 3.30. My 2294 Case does not get very good mileage either. I know you can't take it with you but I would like to have enough left to get there!
Ebbsy, you must have seen the movie Johnny Dangerously.


----------



## On a call

ebbs said:


> Up to $3.39 in Greeley today. Blech. Greedy bastages.


ha ha...had to laugh.


----------



## hassell

$3.09 Bonners Ferry, Idaho-- Gas
$5.12 Creston, B.C.-- Gas

1 # Cheese -- Bonners Ferry, Idaho -- $2.25
1 # Cheese -- Creston B.C. -- $7.75


----------



## ebbs

hassell said:


> $3.09 Bonners Ferry, Idaho-- Gas
> $5.12 Creston, B.C.-- Gas
> 
> 1 # Cheese -- Bonners Ferry, Idaho -- $2.25
> 1 # Cheese -- Creston B.C. -- $7.75


God save the queen.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Diesel is way too high here... kinda wishing I would have left my rig parked in that "special spot" in Colorado.


----------



## On a call

Chris Miller said:


> Diesel is way too high here... kinda wishing I would have left my rig parked in that "special spot" in Colorado.


I hear ya..but you cannot get the milage and power from a gas truck. Besides...you parking sticker was only good for 2 weeks.


----------



## ReidRH

*This is not stainless steel... (see explanation at bottom).* 



























*Recession? What recession?
So, it seems that this "global recession" 
has not impacted negatively on everyone. 
Check this out! 
It's a Mercedes Benz owned by an Abu Dhabi 
oil billionaire (naturally).

Featuring the newly developed V10 quad turbo 
with 1,600 horsepower and 2800nm of torque 
0-100km/h in less than 2secs, 1/4 mile in 6.89 secs 
running on biofuel.

That is NOT stainless steel, people, it is **WHITE GOLD**!** 
I'm sure you'll sleep better tonight, knowing that the* *
exorbitant dollars you're paying for gas these days are 
at least going to a good cause...*


----------



## On a call

Yep I knew it !!!

Guess what his house looks like. and his boat, and his ................................................. guess it is a matter of supply and demand.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have to ask!! How many MPGs. Wonder what gas cost there. This all brings to question. Which came first the chicken or egg?? Does it all really batter? Sorry mind slipage!!!!!


----------



## bar-d

To quote ebbs, greedy bastages!


----------



## ReidRH

I Saw a Sign on a Gas Station that Read, LOL.99....... ( Laughing Out Loud.99 ) It Should have read 4COL (Crying Out Loud!) Enough is Enough!!


----------



## Predatorhunter

Gas here is $3.47 a gallon. But like Reid post said earlier nice to know its all for a good cause greedy is right this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## youngdon

Exxon mobil lost money last year due in a large part to the deepwater horizon spill and the cluster **** that followed.... Hey they have to make it up somewhere.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Today 12 cent gallon jump.$3.44 low end diesel $3.75 gallon. It rained yesterday!


----------



## ReidRH

_*YD typically the Deep water platforms have several companies that are investors, The Deepwater Horizon fiasco Losses will be made up within the first 2 *_

_*months of production from the platform that will be set there in the near future. When you are talking of 100,000 barrels of oil per day or 31 million *_

_*barrels a month at a $100 a barrel It wont take long to make up whatever losses were incurred in that little incident. 31million times it comes to *_

_*3,100,000,000.00 ( Three Billion One Hundred Million ) a month that is a pretty good paycheck. Minus Expenses of course!*_


----------



## On a call

Wow...when you put it into those numbers.......where do I buy a drill ?


----------



## ReidRH

Then People Wonder How politicians are bought and Paid for with that kind of money the Large corporations are running the world Not Governments! Exxon Mobil, Shell, Bp, GE, Ford, Chrysler/Dodge, Halliburton and Wood Group Just to name a few they are all in Cahoots Bottom Line Profits are the name of the Game at whatever the cost!
It is REALLY not a Laughing matter Ask the Mom and Pop Stores and Fishermen in the Gulf How much BP cares Not One Whit thats how much! 90% havent seen One Red Cent from BP Unless they worked during the clean up, Very Very few have recovered any Lost Money! See Now yall got me Started!!!


----------



## On a call

Yeah I hear you Richard.

But yet....we have all seen the commercials showing clean beaches and how BP paid all the bussinesses who suffered hardships. I have yet to have one say...to me personally...we were taken care of.

Nope...I agree. And then you have those in the government who say...let them drive up the price to 10.00 a gallon. They will have to see our side then and buy electric cars and wind mills.


----------



## ReidRH

Guess Who is furnishing the money for that research? BP, GE, Mobil and a bunch of other big companies!! Go Figure!!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...talk about win win ..... !

I just wonder how much is hype and truth there is regarding the oil reserves under the rockies and into Cananda.


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> Exxon mobil lost money last year due in a large part to the deepwater horizon spill and the cluster **** that followed.... Hey they have to make it up somewhere.


My bad, I meant to say BP. HMMMM It's Matt's fault!!!


----------



## On a call

Ok...lets blame Matt.

Lets form a possie and go get him.


----------



## youngdon

Read this in a British accent.

OK should we all dress in tweed ? And wear those hats that tie on top?

And eat cheerios....


----------



## ReidRH

lol YD I Know my company is investing about 200 milion in The Montana and Wyoming oil reserves this year alone!


----------



## Ruger

Paid $4.24 today for diesel in Dolores CO


----------



## On a call

Geezo pizza ...that is alot for a little.

I am still paying 3.77 on average.

Who has some horses for sale ?


----------



## Ruger

Its keeping me close to home!


----------



## Mattuk

What are you lot moaning about its $8.25 a gallon over here!


----------



## On a call

Hey Matt...how in the world do you manage to make it out anywhere ? A drive into London must cost you around $ 100.00


----------



## Mattuk

You didn't listen to that podcast very well OAC! I hate London!


----------



## Mattuk

Most of my work is very local so its not that bad OAC, bad enough though to run a landrover!


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> You didn't listen to that podcast very well OAC! I hate London!


Yes, I did. And that was the reason I mentioned it







.

I can just emagine how the farmers are hurt by those prices also. What the price of fuel a year ago ?


----------



## Mattuk

Ok I'm sorry Brian! No farmer's run on red diesel not white so the tax is not as bad.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Read this in a British accent.
> 
> OK should we all dress in tweed ? And wear those hats that tie on top?
> 
> And eat cheerios....


Whats wrong with a deerstalker and tweed! I don't eat cheerios!


----------



## youngdon

Is that what you call them, deerstalker hats, errr caps. Nothings wrong with tweed. I prefer a heavy weight cotton duck, like Filsons tin cloth in oil finish if there are briars about.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes Don they are called a deerstalker. If I bought a days deer stalking and the stalker was in a baseball cap I'd ask for my money back and drive off! Nothing wrong with baseball caps wear them all the time.


----------



## Dust

120 yen per liter times 3.78 liters per gallon = 453.6 yen per liter = $5.75 per gallon, if you want to wait 4 hours or park your car at the gas station in line the day before


----------



## youngdon

To be honest I am surprised that it is not higher, considering all that is going on.


----------



## On a call

I am too...but then perhaps they have more sense than we do ?


----------



## youngdon

Honor comes into play there perhaps. I know it is a rare occassion here that business' does the honorable thing.


----------



## Dust

I don't know if it's honor, watchdogs or what. I know the US would be doubling the prices if something like this happened, but the prices don't seem to have changed much.


----------



## El Gato Loco

$3.99 out by me today....


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> To be honest I am surprised that it is not higher, considering all that is going on.


HA!! See the pictures, not much left to drive and know where to drive too!! Imagine anywhere close to the hard hit area's!!


----------



## On a call

Prices started to slip here a bit...droped to 3.77 overnight .


----------



## youngdon

Our prices have not slipped a penny yet.

Has anyone seen Dust on-line ??


----------



## Dust

I have, about to update the other thread.


----------



## youngdon

Good !! You had me worried.


----------



## ReidRH

Good to see ya on here Dust we been kinda worried about ya! Hope all is well with ya!


----------

